# Sykes - 12/3



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Weather was great yesterday & we finally had a break from all the studying to do some fishing, so Taylor & I asked my roommate from last year, Johnny, if he wanted to try some fishing. The three of us left for Sykes last night around 9. Made a pit-stop @ Gulf Breeze to pick up some bait & talked with Mike for a while. Met our buddy Brandon out on the bridge around 10:00. Brandon already had a few grunts on deck, so we baited a few of the rods with heads from those & a couple with menhaden. While the waiting game progressed, the four of us went hunting for the ever-so-elusive white trout, which we never ended up finding… How damn hard can it be to catch a trout? Anyone else been having this problem out there recently? Anyways, Brandon headed out around 11:30 to go home & get some sleep since he had to get up early. I told him that he should stay a bit longer since the tide was about to switch & that if we were gonna hook up, it was gonna be shortly after that. He should have stayed! Taylor drove so he got to decide when we were gonna pack it in, and he said 1. Around 12:50 the three of us had forgotten we were fishing & were lost in a conversation about snowboarding up in WI when I heard the beautiful sound we had been waiting for all night. Turned around to see the spool on my Raw 80 spinning faster than the speed of light (maybe a bit slower, but damn close). Picked it up, let it run a few more seconds, turned the drag & off went the red on its first hard run. Seeing as Johnny had never caught a fish of any size, I told him to take the rod. He tried to refuse, so I held the rod out with one hand towards him & said "Johnny, TAKE IT!" The sound of the red screaming proved too much for Johnny to resist, so he grabbed the rod & the fight was on! Taylor & I coached him for the next few minutes until we had his first bull in the net. Brought it up, measured her @ 39.25'' & got some great pictures of Johnny with his first big fish. Actually measured the girth on this one just because it was insanely fat - 22.5'' to be exact. A beautiful red for his first! I asked Taylor if it was cool if we stayed till 1:30 &, after gazing at the big red on the ground before him, he agreed. Had one more run around 1:15, but nothing after that. Packed it up & then headed to Denny's for some late-night fuel. Made it home around quarter after three & got some sleep before class. 

*Tally for the night: *
*Taylor*: 0
*Me*: 0
*Johnny*: 39.25'' [fat] bull - Nice job buddy! 

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice.
Heading to sykes friday or saturday night, not sure which yet.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Heading to sykes friday or saturday night, not sure which yet.


I'll probably be out there Saturday night i think! Hopefully I'll see ya out there John.


----------

